# Sweetheart Hat Pattern



## knits4charity (Mar 1, 2011)

I have had so many requests for this pattern, pictured in my avatar that I'd decided to try to post it here. I hope it comes out ok.
Rosie


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I love your hat pattern!! Thank you so very much!!


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

thank you so much for the pattern


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

thank you for posting hte pattern. However I can not open it. My version of windows is 2003. Would it be possible to send it in a pdf format?


----------



## Reanne (Aug 12, 2011)

I am having the same problem


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

I Have converted the doc file to PDF form--hope this helps--!!



knits4charity said:


> I have had so many requests for this pattern, pictured in my avatar that I'd decided to try to post it here. I hope it comes out ok.
> Rosie


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

kippyfure said:


> I Have converted the doc file to PDF form--hope this helps--!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, Thank you for the PDF.
I have it printed out. Perfect Christmas gift for my sisters.


----------



## Reanne (Aug 12, 2011)

Thank you so much, can't wait to start one.


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing! I'm in the mode for knitting hats at the moment and this one is beautiful...it will be my next on the needles.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks Knits4charity for the pattern and thanks Kippyfure for making it in PDF form. Lovely hat!


----------



## Auntie L (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks Rosie

I think my GDs will love this

be sure to add your name to your pattern

Linda


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Thanks Rosie! It's a lovely hat .


----------



## judystar (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks from me too for the PDF version. Love to make hats and have 4 nieces who will thank you also. Great pattern!!


----------



## helena962 (Apr 24, 2012)

I can't open either one.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

If you click on the blue word "download" it should work.



helena962 said:


> I can't open either one.


----------



## milly b (Feb 21, 2011)

Big thanks for pattern >> I'll put it on MYDO list ...


----------



## Grammyto3Ms (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. I have admired it for a long time.


----------



## jocelyne (Jul 16, 2011)

is their a picture of this hat,it seems to be very nice,thanks for the opattern


----------



## helena962 (Apr 24, 2012)

Did that, doesn't open, nothing happens


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you. My granddaughters will love it!


----------



## DeniseCM (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks you so much. This is great!


----------



## helena962 (Apr 24, 2012)

got it from another site, thanks


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

Many thanks for this pattern download. It is adorable.


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Windbeam said:


> Thanks Knits4charity for the pattern and thanks Kippyfure for making it in PDF form. Lovely hat!


And my thanks too! Love the pattern!


----------



## littletreasure (Jun 4, 2011)

What does kk1-tbl in your first row mean? I know how to k1 tbl - should this be k2-tbl?


----------



## knits4charity (Mar 1, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> thank you for posting hte pattern. However I can not open it. My version of windows is 2003. Would it be possible to send it in a pdf format?


I'm sorry, I tried that first and it wouldn't let me. I'm not real savvy at doing this.


----------



## knits4charity (Mar 1, 2011)

jocelyne said:


> is their a picture of this hat,it seems to be very nice,thanks for the opattern


Just in my avitar.
Rosie


----------



## knits4charity (Mar 1, 2011)

littletreasure said:


> What does kk1-tbl in your first row mean? I know how to k1 tbl - should this be k2-tbl?


So sorry, my finger must have gotten heavy on the k.
It should read k1-tbl (knit one thru the back loop). I thought I proofread it before I posted. I must have missed that one.
Rosie


----------



## knits4charity (Mar 1, 2011)

kippyfure said:


> If you click on the blue word "download" it should work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you kippyfure for converting that pattern. I wouldn't have a clue how to do that.
Rosie


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the pattern - very cute.


----------



## Ami (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern instructions - one question - I've been knitting for years and years but have never come across an abbreviation such as the K1-tbl or k2tog-tbl. Would you explain, please? Thanks


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

knits4charity said:


> I have had so many requests for this pattern, pictured in my avatar that I'd decided to try to post it here. I hope it comes out ok.
> Rosie


Thanks so much, wonder if it would be possible to post a larger picture of the hat... nice to have a visual to go by. thanks


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

Do you have a picture of the hat?


----------



## berglor (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern download. It is very pretty and downloaded for me using the pdf foremat.
I love all the comments and hints and patterns shared in this site, Berglor from Cardston, AB


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

tbl=through back loop



Ami said:


> Thanks for the pattern instructions - one question - I've been knitting for years and years but have never come across an abbreviation such as the K1-tbl or k2tog-tbl. Would you explain, please? Thanks


----------



## Barbaradey (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks so much for the great hat pattern!


----------



## swyn (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks so much for the beautiful hat pattern. It couldn't have come at a better time!For the last couple of days, I have tried different patterns with my yarn stash but I can't seem to get excited about anything and spent my time frogging. I was feeling very unproductive and sad until I saw your pattern. I know I have yarn in my stash to make this hat. I'll start tomorrow A.M. How generous of you to share your pattern. I'm now happy!!!!!!!


----------



## chase01 (Aug 18, 2012)

thank you got it no probs it looks great

mo


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern. I don't normally make hats but this one I might try, I like it.


----------



## dash (Feb 19, 2011)

could i get the pattern also [email protected]


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

dash said:


> could i get the pattern also [email protected]


you can download it from the first post on page 1. Just click on download and you will get the pattern.


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your pattern.


----------



## RosieB (Nov 3, 2012)

This sounds a wonderful pattern - I'm searching my stash! X


----------



## phyllis45 (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks too for sharing....


----------



## Rosellna (Jun 16, 2011)

I love the hat pattern. Thank YOU.


----------

